# (FREE) DivX Pro for Windows holiday download



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

"DivX for Windows gives you everything you need to create and play high-quality DivX videos on your PC and beyond"

http://www.divx.com/dff/index.php?version=win

Another link with more descriptions of the product.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

:up: Downloading it right now  Before they change their mind or cut it off


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Good one.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No email yet, their server must be overloaded


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Yeah, same here. I entered my YAHOO account first, and there has still been no email.
So, I thought I had made a typo, reinstalled and this time gave my ISP addy, and "poof" the key was there almost as quick as I had clicked finish! ?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hmmmm, I did give my ISP email


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, I figured out what happened, I have my ISP email forwarded to gmail, and my other computer downloaded it so fast that it didn't make it to gmail  So, I got it


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

You guys might want to test your firewalls.
I just installed DivX from the links provided and it wiped out the entire rule list in my Kerio 2.1.5 firewall.
I'm going off line to re-establish a saved drive image.
This is the first time since I bought this computer 13 months ago.
I'm treating DivX as a malicious application.
Here's a screen shot of my rule list:


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I just did a reboot and the rule sets came back.
However, I don't feel confident over what happened and am re imaging anyway.

Jack.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What's a firewall? 




































 I just use the one built into Windows (using Vista on this system) --- so far, so good.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I'm Back 



Windows has a fire wall?
I thought that was just there to intimidate ...............mostly the user


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello,

Site Advisor has this to say. *Here*.

*Too bad but Windows Millennium isn't on the list* :down: 

Ben.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I downloaded this, got the email, but never got a chance to put it into the application. I fire up the converter, and it just starts working. I don't see anyplace to stick the serial number.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I've got the serial number and now no application to put it in


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

I *won't* down-load this program......because i *don't* any "tool bar" on my browsers !!

Is there an "option" to *not* install a tool bar ??


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Says....
Note: During installation you will be given the option to add the Yahoo!® Toolbar to your download for one-click access to DivX sites and Stage6 videos as well as protection against spyware and pop-ups.

I clicked on the Mac link in the top right here. http://www.divx.com/dff/index.php?version=win and you go here http://www.divx.com/dff/index.php?version=mac where you can put the email address in to get the serial number and I did and I got the email.
But is the serial number good on just the mac version or both mac and windows.
I got 98SE so can not do like they say and install it and then get the serial number.

Ok looking again I guess that it is only for the Mac.
http://www.divx.com/dff/index.php?version=mac&mac_page_2=1
Your see it says...
hank you. You should receive an email within minutes with your DivX Pro for Mac serial number.

How can I get the same type of page to put the email in for windows?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

dr911 said:


> I *won't* down-load this program......because i *don't* any "tool bar" on my browsers !!
> 
> Is there an "option" to *not* install a tool bar ??


I did get a choice to opt out of that tool bar during installation.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, I just unchecked the toolbar installation. I have NO toolbars installed, and they won't ever be installed here.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

There is a box that says INPUT serial number John, did you find it? 

I don't do toolbars either  Hate those darned things.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There was never a box that asked for a serial number.

I can't even find an "about" screen.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Start > Programs > Divx > Divx Converter > Register Products


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

WhitPhil said:


> Start > Programs > Divx > Divx Converter > Register Products


That files in the face of what they tell you to do with the registration email! 


> To activate, open the DivX Converter from the desktop, click the "Enter Serial Number" button and enter the number above.


FWIW, when I went to that link, they were already listed as registered. I entered the serial number and there was no change. I wonder what happened, why they think I'm registered?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Worked for some of us


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Do you guys get that little converter window when you fire up the converter?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

John how come the DFX Audio is not registered and the others below it or is it another program?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## Nesjemannen (Nov 9, 2007)

Hope this works ( Without malicious extras )


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

John I read in another forum that you can install it and not registered it but the Coverter will not work. So guess the player will work but other things will not unless you registered it.


----------



## Bloodyskullz (Oct 12, 2006)

I downloaded this and I spread the word so people can use this. Great offer and their converter is handy. Can it convert to other formats?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I installed this on 12-18 but never received a registration number. Is the free giveaway over?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Took me a couple of days for the reg. number..Probably a lot of traffic....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Check your spam folder too....I think John Will mentioned that they didn't seem to send to web mail, so you might try to use your ISP email addy.


----------



## Nesjemannen (Nov 9, 2007)

I the reg. key after seconds on my hotmail account. ( Not marked as spam)


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> That files in the face of what they tell you to do with the registration email! FWIW, when I went to that link, they were already listed as registered. I entered the serial number and there was no change. I wonder what happened, why they think I'm registered?


John, I also got the same results as you and then following WhitPhil's suggestion, I found that those same 3 items marked "registered" that you showed. I never received a registration number *either* .
P.S. I think those 3 items is what hewee's question was about.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I used a web address on the Mac version and got a email right away.
Can't on the windows version get the registration number without installing it and it is not for 98.
So have no way of knowing what gets installed and what parts of it will say is "registered". As seen in another forum you can get by without having to "registered" it but the converter will not work. But who really know if there is a time limit too where even what does work will keep working after 30 days or what ever if you don't have it "registered".


----------

